# Attempting Back 3 for the first time...tips?



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

i would probably start on a smaller jump if i were you, just because you don't need a M sized jump to get the rotation around. you don't want to be that guy that gets around a 270 and starts rolling down the windows because you're not used to the rotation. it seems so easy once you get it on lock but the first few tries likely will be awkward (they were for me at least!)


----------



## Caffeine (Oct 15, 2013)

Ok...hmmmm the only jump at my resort is 25 feet....then theres a small 3 foot one in the mini park. I hear that the smaller the jump the more you have to huck yourself to get around?


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

Have you done them off side hits? on flat ground? 

Having said that I just started throwing them this year, I land them about 80% of the time but the biggest I have gone is like a 15 foot kicker. I find that every time I go to the hill I have to kinda re-dial them. Then again spinning FS is the more natural direction for me.


----------



## vajohn (Jan 12, 2014)

What do you mean when you say 25' jump? 25' tall, overall length, or 25' of flat before landing? I would start on a jump with maybe 6-10' flat before landing, like in one of the mini parks they have at a lot of resorts now. Start small or risk major injury.


----------



## Krato (Apr 29, 2013)

Look dude here's the thing. You need to learn how to flat spin the back 3 first before you take it to a 25 foot jump. Try it first off the knuckle at high speed or the mini park jump. That is a trick you really don't want to fuck up spinning off axis or not knowing how to look over your should to spot your landing. Once you learn how to pop it flat with out spinning hard off your toes you will realize how fluid and easy they are when you also learn how to spot your landing as early as possible. But head my words, do not try it first try on a 25 footer.


----------



## vajohn (Jan 12, 2014)

Just start on something really small, you don't need much to get the hang of it before you move on to an intermediate and then maybe a full-sized hit.


----------



## jliu (Jan 20, 2009)

What everyone else said...practice on flat and side hits first.

heres a good vid:

How to Backside 360 Part 1 - Snowboarding Tricks Regular - YouTube

I really dig this guy's channel.


----------



## Caffeine (Oct 15, 2013)

Ok thanks for the helpful replies! I'll try my best to post some videos of my progress. (If I progress at all)


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

I felt like it was easier to learn the FS 360 first! 

I agree with the others though, find a nice little side hit to practice on before you take it on the 25footer.


----------



## SAddiction (Feb 21, 2009)

Start on the snow by sliding backside 360 on the ground while riding, to get you comfortable with the rotation. 

Then do your first attempts on side hits. Go slow and do 270 with sliding the last 90 degrees around. Try to go faster and rotate more on further attempts until you get the full rotation around on every try. 

Then you should be ready to try backside 360s on the smallest jump available at you resort. 

Don't go to slow, but also don't go to fast. Look where other riders are dropping in to know what speed is required to clear the knuckle. 
If you're feeling confident then do it! 

Sorry for the spam, but we also have a really good tutorial on backside 360s. Maybe you wanna check it out: 
This one is a short section of our new tutorial:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ucZOzVKx4Jk 
This one is more in-depth: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8WAoJ6Uk8ZU

Hope I could help, 
Keep shredding!:thumbsup:


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

As already mentioned, don't even attempt that 360 on a jump yet.

The progression goes like this:

1) Master the technique on flatground
2) Master the technique on sidehits
3) Master the technique on jumps

It all comes down to timing when it comes to 360s. If you can master the timing on flatground, the sidehits and jumps will come easy (and it's a heck of a lot lower risk learning the timing on flatground vs. jumps).

Think of it like this:

Spinning = Carving to create spin, pop to release spin and body rotation to lead and steer the spin. It's all about timing each of those to happen are precisely the right time, if you don't get the timing right everything falls apart.

A good way to break it down and learn is this:

1) Start with body rotation, sliding it around on the ground
2) Add toeside carving/edge pressure
3) Add pop

It's all about getting that timing right, so take it one step at a time. When you can land 360s on a flat green run 9 times out of 10, you'll get them off jumps pretty easily.

Do come back and post some videos of your progress though, people often mess up the timing when they're first getting started and the fastest way to improve and get it right is if you can figure out where you're going wrong and what to fix quickly.

Apologies I haven't been around as much to answer questions, been pretty busy getting the free spin/jib/butter tutorial videos finished for the forum, but I'll start uploading them by next week hopefully.


----------



## Ndanielson (Jan 20, 2014)

You've gotten excellent advice above... the only thing I'd add, as you said you can hit airs and 180's... once you progress beyond 180's, you need to spot your landing, your eyes will naturally guide your body through the air as well as make your spins more fluid.


----------

